# Wolverine Brass Finale toilet



## user2090

It was hard to get good pics of the toilet due to the rooms layout, but here is the first WB Finale I have put in. There were many features I like about this toilet, and if it were more readily available I would probably use it. 

The highlights.

Hush valve with brass - soft tank to bowl gasket, no fear of cracking tank drawing it down - Came ready to assemble out of the box, not a big deal, but helpful for overall speed - Flushes just like the Cadet III it looks like.

The toilet came with a very cheap handle that the rep said was being replaced. I switched it out with a free brass one he had given me and I must say its a good fit.


----------



## user2090

Couple more.


----------



## Will

Not crazy about the Hush Valve, but other than that it looks like a solid toilet. They need to knock off a 100 bucks before I look at getting one of those. You can get a Western Pottery toilet similar to that one for $150.00 and it will flush just as well.


----------



## Shuanvon

Did you have to bend the tank lever to get it to fit?


----------



## user2090

Shuanvon said:


> Did you have to bend the tank lever to get it to fit?


Yeah, it needed a bend.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Looking good!!! how does it flush compare to the 1.8????


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Looks nice.
Hows it do cleaning up skid marks ?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Indie said:


> It was hard to get good pics of the toilet due to the rooms layout, but here is the first WB Finale I have put in. There were many features I like about this toilet, and if it were more readily available I would probably use it.
> 
> The highlights.
> 
> Hush valve with brass - soft tank to bowl gasket, no fear of cracking tank drawing it down - Came ready to assemble out of the box, not a big deal, but helpful for overall speed - Flushes just like the Cadet III it looks like.
> 
> The toilet came with a very cheap handle that the rep said was being replaced. *I switched it out with a free brass one he had given me and I must say its a good fit*.


 






You didn't have to cut the top brass prong in order to get the W/C to flush?..............:laughing:

I've installed that trip-lever in some toilets and it flushes fine with the tank lid off, but when you put the lid back on, the trip-lever arm would hit the tank lid without raising the flapper high enough.


----------



## user2090

Tommy plumber said:


> You didn't have to cut the top brass prong in order to get the W/C to flush?..............:laughing:
> 
> I've installed that trip-lever in some toilets and it flushes fine with the tank lid off, but when you put the lid back on, the trip-lever arm would hit the tank lid without raising the flapper high enough.


No, but that handles seems like real quality. They really get it right on some items.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Indie said:


> No, but that handles seems like real quality. They really get it right on some items.


 





Yeah, that Wolverine Brass trip-lever is high quality. Actually much of their stuff is. I like the copper fill valves and copper float balls. And their brass flush valve feels like it weighs about (5) lbs.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Looks like a diamond ring with a tin foil setting. The tileboard and vinyl in that bathroom looks terrible. I am surprised they bit on such a pricy toilet.


----------



## walker426

Indie said:


> Yeah, it needed a bend.


Gerber rep just gave me a avalanche ada elongated i like it so far flushes good for a 1.6


----------



## user2090

ChrisConnor said:


> Looks like a diamond ring with a tin foil setting. The tileboard and vinyl in that bathroom looks terrible. I am surprised they bit on such a pricy toilet.



Yes the bathroom is a disaster, but I can't afford to pay for my grandmothers bathroom to be remodeled at this time. The toilet was put in by me for free, for my grandmother, who has been more like a mother. Small repayment for all she has done. :laughing:

My step-granddad is one of the worst hacks I have ever seen in action. There is now more wrong with that house than is right. If I have any say over the place when they are gone, it will be dozed.


----------



## Keefer w

walker426 said:


> Gerber rep just gave me a avalanche ada elongated i like it so far flushes good for a 1.6


Yeah, the comp I work for started stocking those and the viper. Impressed with the avalanche


----------



## ChrisConnor

Indie said:


> Yes the bathroom is a disaster, but I can't afford to pay for my grandmothers bathroom to be remodeled at this time. The toilet was put in by me for free, for my grandmother, who has been more like a mother. Small repayment for all she has done. :laughing:
> 
> My step-granddad is one of the worst hacks I have ever seen in action. There is now more wrong with that house than is right. If I have any say over the place when they are gone, it will be dozed.



Well, God bless you for not getting her a cheapee. That's a nice toilet, Indie, I didn't intend to offend, just incase I did. Good job taking care of her.:thumbup:


----------



## vinpadalino

Big Orange flapper I miss those.


----------



## user2090

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, God bless you for not getting her a cheapee. That's a nice toilet, Indie, I didn't intend to offend, just incase I did. Good job taking care of her.:thumbup:


No offense taken at all. I'm realist, and that house is a giant turd. Even with that said grandma deserves a nice toilet. Lol


----------



## azmike

walker426 said:


> Gerber rep just gave me a avalanche ada elongated i like it so far flushes good for a 1.6


 Gerbers are great toilets been installing them for over a year now!:thumbup:


----------



## Cal

Just installed my first WB toilet too ! Decided I'd try it in my house first . Very impressed !
No skids , no rings , no problems . 

Also ,,, fellas ,, talk to your reps . Cost me the exact same as an ADA Avalanche .


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

good looking toilet, I don;t like the fill valve, had issues in the past where they are really hush hush and take forever to shut off, almost like the toilet is running, also I don;t like the fact the tank to bowl bolts are not double nutted.


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> You didn't have to cut the top brass prong in order to get the W/C to flush?..............:laughing:
> 
> I've installed that trip-lever in some toilets and it flushes fine with the tank lid off, but when you put the lid back on, the trip-lever arm would hit the tank lid without raising the flapper high enough.


I've found the same thing with that trip lever...:laughing:
The throw is too short for most flappers so the chain is either too tight or, it won't lift the flapper high enough so it becomes a "Hold The Handle Flush"

They work great on the old flush ball and lift wire toilets though...

Me thinks the Wolverine Rep sold him a callback...
We'll see...

Good thing it's Grandma and not a paying customer...
At least she'll be understanding...


----------



## Tommy plumber

Redwood said:


> I've found the same thing with that trip lever...:laughing:
> The throw is too short for most flappers so the chain is either too tight or, it won't lift the flapper high enough so it becomes a "Hold The Handle Flush"
> 
> They work great on the old flush ball and lift wire toilets though...
> 
> Me thinks the Wolverine Rep sold him a callback...
> We'll see...
> 
> Good thing it's Grandma and not a paying customer...
> At least she'll be understanding...


 







That is exactly what I was talking about. I worded it wrong but you know exactly what I was trying to say, that the 'throw' is too short. The flapper doesn't get lifted up high enough to stay buoyant. I can't remember what make and model W/C that I was repairing, because it was a while back (years), but I had to cut the top brass prong off of that Wolverine Brass trip-lever. Other than that, it is a well-made heavy brass trip-lever.


----------



## user2090

Tommy plumber said:


> That is exactly what I was talking about. I worded it wrong but you know exactly what I was trying to say, that the 'throw' is too short. The flapper doesn't get lifted up high enough to stay buoyant. I can't remember what make and model W/C that I was repairing, because it was a while back (years), but I had to cut the top brass prong off of that Wolverine Brass trip-lever. Other than that, it is a well-made heavy brass trip-lever.


The flapper on this toilet doesn't need a long throw, although that handle gives plenty. The flapper is quite buoyant, which is rather nice. Time will tell, that is why I put it in for a family member that is willing to put up with the testing. As of now it's so far so good, grandma loves it.


----------



## Redwood

Indie said:


> The flapper on this toilet doesn't need a long throw, although that handle gives plenty. The flapper is quite buoyant, which is rather nice. Time will tell, that is why I put it in for a family member that is willing to put up with the testing. As of now it's so far so good, grandma loves it.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Be careful with that lever on other toilets...
It will definitely bite you on more than a few of them...:yes:
It was a painful learning experience for me...
I hate callbacks so I try real hard to keep them at a fraction of a percent...


----------

